
A social technology that reduces social involvement and psychological wellbeing? (1998) - sturza
http://paedpsych.jk.uni-linz.ac.at/PAEDPSYCH/NETSCHULE/NETSCHULELITERATUR/KRAUTetal98/Krautetal98.html
======
sturza
They knew in 1998

